# Mouldy Weed can kill you



## Gryphonn (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all
Rather than rewrite everything on my blog post, I'll copy/paste the relevant bits here. If you want to read the full post, head over to my blog.
This has also been posted in the Medical Marijuana forum.

The original post is here.

This is a warning for cannabis users and growers of the dangers of burying, or incorrectly drying/curing of your buds. This post is not intended to teach you the details of how to dry or cure, it'll just point out the fungi that can grow on badly processed marijuana and the dangers of these fungal growths, especially Aspergillus. It will also offer advice on how to prevent your weed becoming a host for these nasty fungi.

Most people will have heard stories about buying moldy weed, or buried weed that is supposed to be wicked smoke. Anecdotal evidence suggests there is only one fungus that will make you higher when it grows on weed. Unfortunately, in the vast majority of cases, the fungus that does grow on badly cured or stored weed can not only ruin your stash or make you sick, but in some cases, it can kill you.

The reason I'm making this post is because many people use cannabis to treat a variety of diseases that lower the bodies immune systems, which makes them more vulnerable to infections from these fungi.


*The Dangers of Aspergillus*

Aspergillus fungus is found almost everywhere; compost, soil, other plants etc. In normal circumstances, the body can compete with this fungus and people suffer no ill effects. However, if you are susceptible to, or suffer from resperatory conditions such as asthma, or you have a disease that lowers you bodies immunity like Hepatitus or HIV, the risks of contracting an Aspergoillosis affliction increase dramatically.

Cases have been reported of deaths and near deaths of people who have smoked aspergillus contaminated cannabis.

The Lycaeum website has an excellent article that goes into more detail and I recommend you check it out.

One of the reasons why Timothy Garon has had problems obtaining a Liver transplant is due to many hospitals rejecting patients based on their past drug use. Timothy was prescribed Marijuana by his GP, but it still made no difference to the advisory boards of two hospitals. One of the reasons for the rejection was:
Many doctors agree that using marijuana  smoking it, especially  is out of the question post-transplant.
The drugs patients take to help their bodies accept a new organ increase the risk of aspergillosis, a frequently fatal infection caused by a common mold found in marijuana and tobacco.​More information on Aspergillus can found at The Aspergillus/Aspergillosis web site.

I have only covered one dangerous fungus that can found on badly cured cannabis. There are many more. The sites below can offer more information on both the fungi that attacks cannabis, and more detailed information about successful drying and curing...

A Pro medical cannabis submission to the NSW Govt.

Drying Marijuana Plants


----------



## BlessAmerica (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Many people need to read this. I had a funky blue mold grow on some bud once, and was told its okay. It wasn't, nothing too severe, but I did have some breathing issues days after. Again thanks for informing people!


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks BlessAmerica. Yeah, too many people are told that mouldy weed is 'killer weeed'. I guess they're right in one way, but not the way 'killer weeed' usually means.
I hope people get to read it.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 27, 2008)

Gryphonn, _excellent_ information! May I request that you add some tags? 
-- immune system compromised poor lowered response -- these are the ones that I think may help folks with searching.


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 27, 2008)

Done Seamaiden


----------



## pandabear (Apr 27, 2008)

yea the shits nasty, i find a lot of the shwag floatin around taste so mouldy, if it taste like an old abondoned house, dont smoke it


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 27, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Done Seamaiden




You know, I don't think I've ever run across moldy weed, but I have heard of it, and never would have thought about it were it not for this thread.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 27, 2008)

this is good to know, i have been told taht mold makes the weed stronger... i never believed it but one of my friends swore by it....

fuck that shit..... i aint smokin to mold


----------



## BlessAmerica (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah the person who told me said exactly that "it makes it stronger." And this guy has been smoking since the '70s. I look at it like this, do you eat moldy bread? Then don't smoke moldy weed.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 29, 2008)

damn, that's good to know...thanks! Cheetah


----------



## Argentum (Apr 29, 2008)

Perhaps you could just as easily have some penicillin and cure the chlamydia the cheap hooker who sold you the moldy bud gave you?


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 29, 2008)

in 2006 there were two or so reported deaths from Marijuana, both happened to be in Detroit. The DEA and media jumped on it that grass is bad and it is so strong now-a-days, and that bull shit but the truth was it was super moldy mexi-brick. That part didn't make it to the news.


----------



## Gryphonn (May 1, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> in 2006 there were two or so reported deaths from Marijuana, both happened to be in Detroit. The DEA and media jumped on it that grass is bad and it is so strong now-a-days, and that bull shit but the truth was it was super moldy mexi-brick. That part didn't make it to the news.


Ahh, there you go. I'll have to hunt down an article somewhere. I did a post about what it would take to OD on weed on my blog. A reference to mouldy weed deaths would be cool.


----------



## Argentum (May 3, 2008)

If it came straight from the media and you believe it...I'd check your sources. Death by aspergillus is not and should not be categorized as a death from marijuana. Am I correct?


----------



## Argentum (May 3, 2008)

If you eat a moldy banana and die, was it the banana that killed you?


----------



## Gryphonn (May 3, 2008)

Argentum said:


> If it came straight from the media and you believe it...I'd check your sources. Death by aspergillus is not and should not be categorized as a death from marijuana. Am I correct?


Yep, you are correct. The death would be attributed to Aspergillus fungus, not the cannabis. However, knowing the way the anti-pot czars and the anti-pot media are, they would jump on the chance to attribute it directly to the weed and not the mold, giving them another poor excuse to perpetuate their 'marijuana kills' propaganda.

Another analogy would be, if you ate fried rice contaminated with bacteria and died, it wouldn't have been the rice that killed you.


----------



## The Stig (May 4, 2008)

hey Gryphonn thanks for sharing!!! thanks some really important info


----------



## tommo9090 (May 4, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> this is good to know, i have been told taht mold makes the weed stronger... i never believed it but one of my friends swore by it....
> 
> fuck that shit..... i aint smokin to mold


no mould wrecks it.
not just the flavour, but depletes its potency if anything.


----------



## AlphaNoN (May 4, 2008)

I think "can kill you" is a little alarmist, Aspergillus _might_ cause your death if you were really young, really old, had a pre-existing respiratory condition, and lived in a house full of it for extended periods of time. Burning it would destroy most spore/fruiting bodies before they ever reached your lungs. 

Not saying you should smoke moldy pot, but the dangers are greatly exaggerated. We live in a sea of mold, it's in the air we breath every day, and nearly every home has at least a small amount.

Found this chart showing the ppb (1ppm = 1000ppb) of the mycotoxin found in the dangerous varieties of aspergillus (aflatoxin) needed to be unsafe.

Aflatoxin &#8211; 20 ppb (Upper limit)
Marginally safe
1-15 ppb
Potentially unsafe
16-20 ppb
High levels/unsafe
20 ppb or more


----------



## sumrandomgirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Smoking moldy weed can kill you, and so can riding the Airbus to France. I have been researching this and I am finding that a lot of people are claiming smoking moldy week will kill you, as if there is some high chance it will. Compounding this is a lack of references or citations of medical articles, journals and reports to proove this. 

It seems like a lot of heresy is going around, with no facts to back this.

The CDC states "A link between other adverse health effects, such as acute idiopathic pulmonary hemorrhage among infants, memory loss, or lethargy, and molds, including the mold _Stachybotrys chartarum_ (_Stachybotrys atra_), has not been proven. http://www.cdc.gov/MOLD/dampness_facts.htm

A study was done on cigarettes where they found these deadly molds in tobaccco and NONE in marijuanna! In fact in tests done, no harful molds were found in pot! 
http://no-smoking.org/sept00/09-22-00-1.html

I'm not saying to go smoke moldy weed. I am also not suggesting you go board an Airbus either. Or smoke a nasty cigarette loaded with deadly chemicals and harmful molds right out of the factory. I think the people who are posting that moldy weed will kill you are going a bit far, and need to site where they get this info. 

I would suggest for anyone worried about this subject to talk to a doctor before talking to an uneducated stoner. I should know, I am of the latter and it took a me a while to understand this issue. Just cuz someone told you it will kill you doens't mean squat. Site your references if you are going to make wild claims!


----------



## gogrow (Jun 10, 2009)

sumrandomgirl said:


> Smoking moldy weed can kill you, and so can riding the Airbus to France. I have been researching this and I am finding that a lot of people are claiming smoking moldy week will kill you, as if there is some high chance it will. Compounding this is a lack of references or citations of medical articles, journals and reports to proove this.
> 
> It seems like a lot of heresy is going around, with no facts to back this.
> 
> ...


you look into this a little bit more and you will find that this is from some info i posted in another thread... info was cited, and it was clearly stated that the ONLY known, documented case of death directly related to weed was from a man with a COMPRIMISED IMMUNE SYSTEM SMOKING MOLDY WEED and developing severe respitory infections (from the mold), which killed him..... never said the average joe will drop dead from smoking moldy weed, just that it definately presents some health issues worth taking into consideration.


----------



## newb19547 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome knowledge man, thanks!


----------



## Leonard NeemOil (Apr 11, 2010)

So they found the same mold in his lungs as in his stash.

Question is, did they also find it elsewhere in his environment?

Is it not possible the same source that contaminated his pot also contaminated his lungs?

It's not as if the mold spontaneously evolved on his weed. The original spores had to come from somewhere else.

I don't smoke moldy bud. Better safe than sorry, but there is surprisingly little scientific evidence that moldy weed is as toxic as I assumed.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

Leonard NeemOil said:


> So they found the same mold in his lungs as in his stash.
> 
> Question is, did they also find it elsewhere in his environment?
> 
> ...




no its not "toxic", but at the same time, it is a health danger.... you wont die, but you'll probably develop a respiratory infection... by your logic, eating dogshit should be okay, as it wont kill you, just give you some mean stomach bugs


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

I have posted this before and am always amazed at how many dismiss it so easily... (not you GG).

This has always been my position as the ANGLE to get weed LEGALIZED for ALL.

SAFETY!!!

Obama: My fellow Americans.... it is a fact that millions of Americans are smoking a plant which is not controlled...is not clean. It is a health danger to all those concerned. It is my solemn duty to protect US citizens from this health hazard and as part of my Health welfare bill, I am going to legalize marijuana....for the safety of our children.

That's the way to change attitudes in the USA. Mothers will then start to view weed differently.... Hope...change.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

ya good info however moldy bud that could kill would be kinda easy to tell if its full of mold am i wrong lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

How much mold is too much? Which kind...how many different ones are on your weed? 

All unknowns.... unless you have lab equipment...you'll never know.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> ya good info however moldy bud that could kill would be kinda easy to tell if its full of mold am i wrong lol



if you know what you're looking for..... I've seen some molds that are interestingly deceiving... for example... once i heard of some "hawiian blue" going around, so naturally it sounded exotic and interesting... when i got to check it out, it turns out that it was some shwag covered in blue mold, which actually resembles a nice carpet of stalked, capitate trichs... but they were blue.... if i didnt know better, i woulda been excited and bought the shit just like the rest of the dumb kids


----------



## Leonard NeemOil (Apr 11, 2010)

gogrow said:


> no its not "toxic", but at the same time, it is a health danger.... you wont die, but you'll probably develop a respiratory infection... by your logic, eating dogshit should be okay, as it wont kill you, just give you some mean stomach bugs


my logic?

you mean how I said "i don't smoke moldy buds"?

...or how I said 'better safe than sorry"?

...or how stated "AS toxic as I thought"?
(indicating I still consider it toxic)

...or how I said there are no peer reviewed scientific studies on the subject?

Point me to the studies, master of dog shit logic.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

How about some simple common sense.....

How do you know what is on ur weed? Answer me that one. You don't....


----------



## Leonard NeemOil (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> How much mold is too much? Which kind...how many different ones are on your weed?
> 
> All unknowns.... unless you have lab equipment...you'll never know.



exactly, you have no idea how much mold, bacteria or spores you have already smoked, are currently smoking and will smoke in the future.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

Which is exactly why it need to be controlled by big outfits ...so there is a reasonable amount of assurance that any weed inhaled is as clean as possible. 

No one tests their own weed...it will have to be done at a professional level...by professional growers...with lab facilities and methodologies.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

my question is... is there mold that is undetectable ? i mean im freaked out enough about what kinda shits in my bud even MY BUD I GROW GETS LOOKED AT THRU A JEWELERS LOUPE LOL .. with me .. ANY DETECTION OF MOLD WILL NOT GO INTO MY LUNGS .. im just sayin BE MORE CAREFUL AND U WONT DIE FROM MOLDY WEED LOL STAY SAFE FELLOW TOKERS


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

Absolutely there is mold you cannot detect. 

By the time your nose or eye can spot mold....the weed is INFESTED. 

BUT.... who knows how much is actually there? You just can't know without expensive testing.

Mold is invisible to the casual observer. You could have a hundred different kinds of pathogens on ur weed....and never know it.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Absolutely there is mold you cannot detect.
> 
> By the time your nose or eye can spot mold....the weed is INFESTED.
> 
> ...



so wait a minute im confused kind of.. even if you dry and cure it properly, its still infested with mold ? so in a sense even your homegrown aint safe?! im outraged  this is the whole reason i started growing in the first place, to make sure its as safe as possible. so what about like lettuce and herbs i guess you could say the same thing about those too? its just that we ingest them instead os smoking them? MY GUESS IS IF HOMEGROWN AND DRIED AND CURED PROPERLY UR CHANCES ARE SLIM TO NONE OF DYING!! OR EVEN GETTING SICK FROM MOLD AS WELL LET ALONE DYING LOL


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

Leonard NeemOil said:


> my logic?
> 
> you mean how I said "i don't smoke moldy buds"?
> 
> ...



how many "peer reviewed scientific studies" can you point me to in general on cannabis? 

kiss-ass with your attitude... I dont need to prove my point... idiots will still continue to believe that moldy buds are okay because they havent had a study, who's wording they probably couldnt get a good grasp on anyway, thrown in their face to say its not a good idea. 

if you would like, you can dig through my posts and find the links i've posted (at least twice) on the topic at hand..... or you could use the greatest library known to human history, and google it.... self taught is still okay


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

I think you are probably in MORE control by growing ur own weed....but in the end... all of the things you are inhaling are basically invisible to the naked eye.

Only when weed can be grown in a truly controlled environment with all of the proper fungicides and insecticides done at the right time and right amounts and TESTED...can you really be sure.

That's the angle to get weed legalized.... safety! think of the children!! Isn't that always the best hook? 

Get the Mothers on board and weed WILL be legalized.

Yes, there is a big difference between eating something and smoking. your digestive tract is EQUIPPED to deal with many more pathogens than your lungs are..


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> so wait a minute im confused kind of.. even if you dry and cure it properly, its still infested with mold ? so in a sense even your homegrown aint safe?! im outraged  this is the whole reason i started growing in the first place, to make sure its as safe as possible. so what about like lettuce and herbs i guess you could say the same thing about those too? its just that we ingest them instead os smoking them?



i would say from my limited experience growing and in mold remediation services, that for the average, knowledgeable grower, mold should be an evident issue that is properly taken care of if/when it does occur..... except for airborne mold spores, mold colonies are fairly easy to distinguish upon close inspection.... but again, you need to know what you're looking for..... with respects to both trichs and mold.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I think you are probably in MORE control by growing ur own weed....but in the end... all of the things you are inhaling are basically invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> Only when weed can be grown in a truly controlled environment with all of the proper fungicides and insecticides done at the right time and right amounts and TESTED...can you really be sure.
> 
> ...


dude i agree with you totally thanks man


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

U R welcome sir!!


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

but on another note SMOKING ANYTHING is harmful to your lungs and your breathing functions so i mean its kind of a double edge sword EVEN WITHOUT MOLD i guess thats why they invented the vaporizer


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

yes.... but cig's ARE inspected. They are controlled. weed will eventually follow that business model...or it won't happen at all.

Being able to tax it efficiently is the other reason why it will follow cig's and NOT personal cultivation. $$$$


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> yes.... but cig's ARE inspected. They are controlled. weed will eventually follow that business model...or it won't happen at all.
> 
> Being able to tax it efficiently is the other reason why it will follow cig's and NOT personal cultivation. $$$$



another reason being that tobacco/alcohol is america's top business


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

man i can just imagine what walking into a store full of weed would be like if it was legal, id probably be like dave chapelle on half baked and straight up nut myself lol ... indicas here, sativas there mmmmm just imagine the selection youd have i definitely wouldnt grow anymore id just buy it!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

It's also the govt. top tax targets... coincidence? Pssst.... they are IN IT together....despite the spin.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

man... i think id own a weed store, cus honestly can you think of a weed store that wouldnt be jam packed from open to close? youd have stoners in there for hours at a time tryin to decide which strain to get lmao


----------



## Leonard NeemOil (Apr 11, 2010)

gogrow said:


> how many "peer reviewed scientific studies" can you point me to in general on cannabis?
> 
> kiss-ass with your attitude... I dont need to prove my point... idiots will still continue to believe that moldy buds are okay because they havent had a study, who's wording they probably couldnt get a good grasp on anyway, thrown in their face to say its not a good idea.
> 
> if you would like, you can dig through my posts and find the links i've posted (at least twice) on the topic at hand..... or you could use the greatest library known to human history, and google it.... self taught is still okay


here is 67 to start with, top hit on 'the greatest library known to man'.

And please stop with your cheap straw man tactics. I never said moldy buds are ok. Not once. You don't even know what you are arguing.

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000884
67 Peer-Reviewed Studies on Marijuana
Medical Studies Involving Cannabis and Cannabis Extracts (1990 - 2009)


----------



## gogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

Leonard NeemOil said:


> here is 67 to start with, top hit on 'the greatest library known to man'.
> 
> And please stop with your cheap straw man tactics. I never said moldy buds are ok. Not once. You don't even know what you are arguing.
> 
> ...



i know exactly what i'm arguing... i'm arguing that i dont have any reason or obligation to prove anything to anyone... you cite less that 90 studies, in less than the last 20years.... cannabis has been used for thousands of years as medicine; so compared to other medicines of its age, the "scientific evidence/studies" are few and very recent. we are moving in the right direction lately, but still stands that as a medicine, the "scientific" studies are not there yet.........

regardless..... fuck off and go pick a fight with someone else


----------



## Leonard NeemOil (Apr 12, 2010)

You started it buddy, I merely defended my position.

For anybody else intersested in advancing real knowledge, here is an article about the Oakland 'pot lab', Steep Hill Lab.

some interesting quotes:


> "The Oakland laboratory, started in 2008 by two former growers, has tested 12,000 pot samples to assure marijuana businesses that their product isn't tainted by dangerous toxic molds or pesticides."
> 
> "No state rules in California require medical marijuana be tested. While few pot businesses want a rap of toxic weed, no inspection regimen ensures they remove tainted products.Steep Hill Lab says 3 percent of the pot it tests has unsafe mold levels under general guidelines for herbal products. Eighty-five percent shows traces of mold."
> 
> ...


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2010)

Leonard NeemOil said:


> You started it buddy, I merely defended my position.
> 
> For anybody else intersested in advancing real knowledge, here is an article about the Oakland 'pot lab', Steep Hill Lab.
> 
> some interesting quotes:


some more "interesting quotes" to back up my "wive's tale" 

http://chestjournal.chestpubs.org/content/94/2/432.full.pdf

again.... feck off


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

I have also heard of fatalities with moldy weed...and GG can back me up on this,.... I started a thread on it.

By the way.... 3% is not an acceptable level of cleanliness. This is going to ppl with health problems! Right?

So 3 sick ppl out of 100 are getting bad weed. Not acceptable.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I have also heard of fatalities with moldy weed...and GG can back me up on this,.... I started a thread on it.
> 
> By the way.... 3% is not an acceptable level of cleanliness. This is going to ppl with health problems! Right?
> 
> So 3 sick ppl out of 100 are getting bad weed. Not acceptable.



the link in my post above this one of yours is the article from "chest journal" (for lung doctors) about the most documented death from moldy weed.....
as i've stated all over the forum, the guy cited had immuno-deficiency issues, in this case due to a marrow transplant, but yeah..... he FUCKING DIED FROM MOLDY WEED..... still not saying it will KILL a healthy person, but from personal experience with moldy shwag, (and just a little bit of common sense coupled with mold remediation experience down here in NOLA), but it DAMN SURE WILL give even the healthiest of people (the majority of the time) SOME type of respiratory infection.... ranging from mild and short, to severe and chronic.......

but thats just my opinion after experiencing/seeing it for over 10years..... its not "peer reviewed"..... although most of my "peers" knew that i was fuckin sick at the time; or sometimes were sick themselves, with the same issues......

smoke your mold people..... I used to know guys back in highschool that valued the moldy weed higher than regular...... called it "penicillin weed" b/c of the bluish tint, and swore it got them higher....... to each their own i suppose


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

GG.... I just posted this on another thread to illustrate some of the crazy stuff i have heard ppl doing with weed... I was asked if there was any validity to birth control pills and making fem's... so I posted this response.

Have you heard or remember this gem? 

=========================================================
Back in the 70's .... and this was in books now....ppl would swear that if you moistened ur weed a bit and put it in a coffee can and BURIED it for about 3 weeks.... a mold would grow on it (no sh*t), and this mold would increase the potency by at least three times!!!


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> GG.... I just posted this on another thread to illustrate some of the crazy stuff i have heard ppl doing with weed... I was asked if there was any validity to birth control pills and making fem's... so I posted this response.
> 
> Have you heard or remember this gem?
> 
> ...



the original idea, i was less than being thought of at that point..... but i DID see a thread on it here earlier in my RIU career.... but thankfully, it was (i believe) shot the hell down like a hot air balloon in modern combat....

It still amazes me how people that dont grow KNOW so much about growing..... I had to bite my tongue a couple o months back.... had an aquaintance tellin me all about the nail in the stalk, hanging upside down after harvest to let the "thc drip down", and boiling the roots after harvest...... and he KNEW all this


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

yah.... it's incredible.... Dr. G made reference to the nail thing(not to do it...but that it was crazy).... and I couldn't even figure out what he meant....I was like....in my mind.... why....he can't mean a nail... I just figured I had smoked too much and my mind was all gone....nail/ did he say nail? in what?


----------



## gogrow (Apr 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> yah.... it's incredible.... Dr. G made reference to the nail thing(not to do it...but that it was crazy).... and I couldn't even figure out what he meant....I was like....in my mind.... why....he can't mean a nail... I just figured I had smoked too much and my mind was all gone....nail/ did he say nail? in what?




in the stalk man!!!..... most of these rumors about growing pot are perpetuated by goofy, younger cats that have never grown a plant in their life, muchless a cannabis plant....... and we wonder why more people dont actually grow..... I'd wager that they've "tried", using all of the "advanced techniques" that they "know"/heard, and have deemed it to be an undertaking for people of more "expert" status..... which leads me to why i LOVE places like RIU..... its nice to have a group of (mostly) knowledgeable people, who dont mind attempting to tear apart many of the "known" growing tips/tricks.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

.... :lol; but the crazy posts.... just keep coming... like zombies...they can't be killed!!


----------



## taozen (Oct 18, 2010)

Well 2 weeks ago I vaporized an old pack of weed I had stored airtight for 3 months I was away. The weed was bad shwag to begin with when I bought it at the beggining of the year. When I came back the already grinded stuff looked sort of the same it did before, it was really hard to tell if it was normal or not. I smoked a few times and had a weird sensation, but I dismissed it, since, thats what you get from weed anyway. I finally threw it away since the effect was making me think I there was something wrong with it. At the same time I'm very prone to anxiety on weed. So I didnt know what to think. Its been a bit more than a week now since I last vaporized and I'm worried some fungi is living on my lungs because Ive been having a bit more pleghm than usual, and its a bit gray. Could this be fungus or Im I just paranoid. I feel basically alright apart from a mild headache which could easily be unrelated. Could the fungus get to my brain somehow? I doubt it. I found this on Aspergillus on Wikipedia. Im sure if I had some infection I would have a bit of fever at least, or chest pain.

Aspergillus fumigatus is a fungus of the genus Aspergillus, and is one of the most common Aspergillus species to cause disease *in immuno-compromised individuals.*
A. fumigatus is a saprotroph that is widespread in nature, typically found in soil and decaying organic matter such as compost heaps, where it plays an essential role in carbon and nitrogen recycling. Colonies of the fungus produce from conidiophores thousands of minute grey-green conidia (23 &#956;m) that readily become airborne. For many years A. fumigatus was thought to only reproduce asexually, as neither mating nor meiosis had ever been observed. However, in 2008 it was shown that A. fumigatus possesses a fully functional sexual reproductive cycle, 145 years after its original description by Fresenius.[1]
The fungus is capable of growth at 37 °C/99 °F (normal human body temperature), and can grow at temperatures up to 50 °C/122 °F, with conidia surviving at 70 °C/158 °Fconditions it regularly encounters in self-heating compost heaps. *Its spores are ubiquitous in the atmosphere and it is estimated that everybody inhales several hundred spores each day; typically these are quickly eliminated by the immune system in healthy individuals.* In immuno-compromised individuals such as organ transplant recipients and people with AIDS or leukaemia the fungus is more likely to become pathogenic, over-running the host's weakened defenses and causing a range of diseases generally termed aspergillosis.
When the fermentation broth of A. fumigatus was screened, a number of indolic alkaloids with anti-mitotic properties were discovered.[2] The compounds of interest have been of a class known as tryprostatins, with spirotryprostatin B being of special interest as an anti-cancer drug.
A. fumigatus grown on certain building materials can produce genotoxic and cytotoxic mycotoxins such as gliotoxin.[3]

Im also fortunately not inmunocompromissed


----------



## bill4588 (Oct 18, 2010)

that sucks taozen, sorry to hear about that. i wouldn't worry unless things start getting worse. i remember getting a schwag sack at the beginning of the year from my dealer (who normally was on point with his shit) and it looked kinda weird, almost like a blueish green tint to it and smelled like straight bleach. he said he'd been smoking it for a week and hadn't had any complaints so i figured it was straight, plus i couldn't find any other bud so I smoked it. About a day or two later i was coughing like i i had phlegm in my chest but never got any up and was kind of worried but that went away shortly after. I guess i got some moldy bud that someone tried to fix by spraying bleach onto it. didn't get any major problems from it, just a minor cough but it was still sketchy...sketchy for him to sell that shit and stupid for me to smoke it. oh well live and learn....


----------



## Goober617 (Oct 19, 2010)

Man I was fukn high when I posted that........


----------



## elduece (Oct 19, 2010)

POSTERS #58 and #60 should just quit the weed altogther. Coughing up anything and feeling weird is a clear indicator that the weed is killing you. Sounds like the fungi has indeed made it to the brain. LOL!


----------



## Goober617 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well fungi has made it to the head....,


----------



## potsmokinsumbitch (Dec 23, 2010)

gogrow said:


> you look into this a little bit more and you will find that this is from some info i posted in another thread... info was cited, and it was clearly stated that the ONLY known, documented case of death directly related to weed was from a man with a COMPRIMISED IMMUNE SYSTEM SMOKING MOLDY WEED and developing severe respitory infections (from the mold), which killed him..... never said the average joe will drop dead from smoking moldy weed, just that it definately presents some health issues worth taking into consideration.


FINALLY !! Ive been searching for someone to back up this smoking moldy weed claim cause Ive been smokin moldy weed on and off for 30 years or more and so far Im still breathin good though since I stopped smoking the REAL danegerous stuff called CIGARETTES I feel way mucho better.


----------

